#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Wats Temples and Mosques >  >  Ban Chang - San Jao Laung Tai Chinese Temple

## dirtydog

Ban Chang - San Jao Laung Tai Chinese Temple is in one of the side streets of Ban Chang, as I go past it everyday I thought I would take some pictures of it so you don't waste your time going, this Temple would probably win awards for the least amount of visitors ever, I have been past it at least 30 times and have never seen anyone in there.



The Shrine.



A close up picture of the Shrine.



The place to burn your monopoly money in a delicate shade of red and yellow.

----------

